# Refund of Medical Expenses



## roker (7 Nov 2010)

All of my income over the last 2 years is pension, I am below the limit for paying tax. I find it strange that the tax office has sent me a MED1 form to fill in. Can I still claim expenses from this if I have paid no tax?
I did have few hundred euro spent, after paying the excess on the monthly drug allowance.


----------



## Kiddo (7 Nov 2010)

If you didn't pay any tax then you have nothing to reclaim.


----------



## allthedoyles (7 Nov 2010)

roker said:


> I did have few hundred euro spent, after paying the excess on the monthly drug allowance.


 
If you paid in excess of the monthly drug allowance  - you may have a claim to make through your local HSE


----------



## roker (7 Nov 2010)

Thanks Kiddo and allthedyles, but that is a contradiction. I have not paid tax and I have paid over the monthly allowance.
So why did the tax office send me a MED1 form?


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Nov 2010)

roker said:


> So why did the tax office send me a MED1 form?



As they sent you the form why not ring and ask them.


----------



## Homer (7 Nov 2010)

roker said:


> Thanks Kiddo and allthedyles, but that is a contradiction. I have not paid tax and I have paid over the monthly allowance.
> So why did the tax office send me a MED1 form?



Probably because you filled one in last year.


----------



## Lane7 (7 Nov 2010)

Very likely that whoever sent you the Med 1 form didn't look to see whether you are paying tax or not


----------



## allthedoyles (7 Nov 2010)

To get the thread back on track - lets explain :

1. Med 1 is only necessary to fill in if you pay tax and are claiming medical expenses .
2. There is a 'drug payment scheme ' in operation , where an individual or family need not pay more € 120 for prescription medicines in a month .

If you pay tax and also bought prescription medicine , you submit a claim form to your local tax office .

If you paid more than €120 in a calendar month for psescription medicine , you submit a claim to your local HSE office .

Your opening post suggests that you paid in excess of the monthly allowance for prescription medicines .- therefore submit claim to HSE .

Your opening post also suggests that you do not pay tax , - therefore you have no claim to settle with your local tax office . - ignore Form Med 1 .

Your opening post also suggests that you are not a member of the '' drug payment scheme '' - Therefore ask your local HSE office for an application form .


----------



## Billo (7 Nov 2010)

If you use Med1 form to claim off  local tax office, which form do you use to claim off the HSE ?


----------



## allthedoyles (7 Nov 2010)

Billo said:


> If you use Med1 form to claim off local tax office, which form do you use to claim off the HSE ?


 
The Drug Payments Refund Form Claim Form does not have a name , but I have it in PDF format and can email it to you if you want .


----------



## Billo (8 Nov 2010)

allthedoyles

Please email me a copy of that form.

Thanks

Billo


----------



## roker (8 Nov 2010)

Allthedoyles, Thanks. I am a member of the drugs payment scheme and paid approx. €800 over my €120 allowance, I have sent the MED1 form back filled in because I do not understand why I was sent it in the first place. Let the tax office sort it out


----------



## huskerdu (8 Nov 2010)

roker said:


> Allthedoyles, Thanks. I am a member of the drugs payment scheme and paid approx. €800 over my €120 allowance, I have sent the MED1 form back filled in because I do not understand why I was sent it in the first place. Let the tax office sort it out



But the tax office will not sort it out. You paid no tax, so you will get no tax back. End of the involvement of the tax office. 

The fact that someone in the Revenue Commisioners put an empty MED1 in  an envelope going to you is irrelevant. Maybe they always put one in  with a tax return form. 

If you want to get a refund of the money you paid for prescription drugs over 120 a month, you have to apply to the DPS of the HSE to get it. If you dont, you wont get the money back.


----------

